# Need help! Long DNP usage Losing ability to walk and feel!



## Anabolicwhey (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi Before reading please do not take the p*** out of Me or call me a fool. I already know all of this I'm just looking for honest opinions and facts.

I didn't khow where to post this and I'm really scared and just need some people to help me a bit. Here's the full story

I'm a young male 18 years old and done a really really stupid thing. Past 5 months Have suffered from anxiety and body dysmorphia. Stupidly when last summer began I started using dnp for the 3rd time. I have good experience with it and can handle all the sides amazingly well but on June/July I started it up again. I planned on it only being a quick cut but it ended up finishing just 3 days ago. During that summer I ran dnp crystal at 1.2g/1g every day for nearly a month and then I lost feeling of my feet and had tingling and electric shocks classed as toxic induced neuropathy. I had developed an binge eating disorder and was not losing any significant amount of weight until the recent month. After the problems occured I kept going but lowered the dose to 500mg and i stopped a week ago. Because I got to 7.5% bf My walking has been really bad and painful but over the past 5 days it's gotten even worse. Now my right foot is bending outwards as I walk. I cannot run at all and cannot feel anything with my finger tips. There's no sensation anywhere. What do I do? I've gotten over the eating disorders and feel much better mentally but I'm really afraid to go to the doctors and admit what I've done. Shall I just tell him ? Do I just walk into A&E? Anyway I know Im really stupid and do not deserve to be here when a lovely young girl has died recently from it. Please help and I'm sorry if this breaks any rules but I have no where else to turn right now.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Hospital immediately.

Tell them the whole truth from start to finish.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Do you look shredded tho?

Pics!


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

what you describe sounds similiar to alcoholic neuropathy where the nerves get damaged due to large and constant amounts of alcohol, although in your case you've damaged your nerve endings with high dose dnp use over a prolonged period.

get yourself to the doctor and in the meantime you might want to dose up on b vitamins in case its related to some kind of deficiency.

be honest with your dr and tell them everything, you are an ill person and need the right help. good luck.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

I had this to a much lesser extent. My toes went numb that's all and pins and needles, was very annoying, my feet are now back to normal but took 5months after stopping dnp. I think at your stage it will take a year or two to get back to normal. There's no treatment for if. You shouldn't use dnp ever again. Your in for a long wait


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Anabolicwhey said:


> Hi Before reading please do not take the p*** out of Me or call me a fool. I already know all of this I'm just looking for honest opinions and facts.
> 
> I didn't khow where to post this and I'm really scared and just need some people to help me a bit. Here's the full story
> 
> I'm a young male 18 years old and done a really really stupid thing. Past 5 months Have suffered from anxiety and body dysmorphia. Stupidly when last summer began I started using dnp for the 3rd time. I have good experience with it and can handle all the sides amazingly well but on June/July I started it up again. I planned on it only being a quick cut but it ended up finishing just 3 days ago. During that summer I ran dnp crystal at 1.2g/1g every day for nearly a month and then I lost feeling of my feet and had tingling and electric shocks classed as toxic induced neuropathy. I had developed an binge eating disorder and was not losing any significant amount of weight until the recent month. After the problems occured I kept going but lowered the dose to 500mg and i stopped a week ago. Because I got to 7.5% bf My walking has been really bad and painful but over the past 5 days it's gotten even worse. Now my right foot is bending outwards as I walk. I cannot run at all and cannot feel anything with my finger tips. There's no sensation anywhere. What do I do? I've gotten over the eating disorders and feel much better mentally but I'm really afraid to go to the doctors and admit what I've done. Shall I just tell him ? Do I just walk into A&E? Anyway I know Im really stupid and do not deserve to be here when a lovely young girl has died recently from it. Please help and I'm sorry if this breaks any rules but I have no where else to turn right now.


You should be at the hospital looking for advice buddy not a BB forum, tell them exactly what you've done and hopefully they'll put you right.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

1.2/1g a day?! Be glad you're alive.

go hospital

be glad you're alive


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Thats not even funny





mrwright said:


> Do you look shredded tho?
> 
> Pics!


that i mean aint funny


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Just ignore it and stay on, most things normally just pass


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

And the next dum thing you did was come here for advice!

Get to hospital you muppet!!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Go to A&E right now.

This is very serious as you have now developed loss of feeling in your fingertips
Tell the doctor what you have taken; he may be a little condescending, but ignore this & be contrite.

Do not wait until tomorrow

You will recover but not without medical treatment.


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

As said by a few, get to the hospital immediately and be completely honest with them about usage, disorders, symptoms.

If your not there already and your reading this post then stop! Get to hospital now!

Good luck.


----------



## Anabolicwhey (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi Thanks for the comments. Will go to a doctor asap. Basically when I walk my right foot keeps going outwards and hurts a lot. My finger tips are numb on the ends but there is still feeling there. Hoping I can recover but hopefully people learn a valuable lesson and never abuse this stuff cus if it don't kill you it will kill any life you had before.


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

Good luck buddy . Thats a prime example why always do loads of research esp on toxic stuff like that . Hopefully things will get better soon and youl keep us informed on here how it all goes


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

This is what happens when idiots abuse drugs. I have no sympathy for you i'm afraid.

Get yourself to the doctor, i'd go as far as saying A&E tonight.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Anabolicwhey said:


> Hi Before reading please do not take the p*** out of Me or call me a fool. I already know all of this I'm just looking for honest opinions and facts.
> 
> I didn't khow where to post this and I'm really scared and just need some people to help me a bit. Here's the full story
> 
> I'm a young male 18 years old and done a really really stupid thing. Past 5 months Have suffered from anxiety and body dysmorphia. Stupidly when last summer began I started using dnp for the 3rd time. I have good experience with it and can handle all the sides amazingly well but on June/July I started it up again. I planned on it only being a quick cut but it ended up finishing just 3 days ago. During that summer I ran dnp crystal at 1.2g/1g every day for nearly a month and then I lost feeling of my feet and had tingling and electric shocks classed as toxic induced neuropathy. I had developed an binge eating disorder and was not losing any significant amount of weight until the recent month. After the problems occured I kept going but lowered the dose to 500mg and i stopped a week ago. Because I got to 7.5% bf My walking has been really bad and painful but over the past 5 days it's gotten even worse. Now my right foot is bending outwards as I walk. I cannot run at all and cannot feel anything with my finger tips. There's no sensation anywhere. What do I do? I've gotten over the eating disorders and feel much better mentally but I'm really afraid to go to the doctors and admit what I've done. Shall I just tell him ? Do I just walk into A&E? Anyway I know Im really stupid and do not deserve to be here when a lovely young girl has died recently from it. Please help and I'm sorry if this breaks any rules but I have no where else to turn right now.


This is why idiots are dying regularly giving DNP a bad name and the daily fail plenty of column inches to demonise PED's. No one should run 400mg for any longer than 2 weeks and 200mg no longer than 21 days. Thats lovely girl was a hardcore anorexic and ran a suicidal dose by anyones standards btw.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Retard


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

And its ALWAYS 200mg max for the first 3 days....if dose is increased its 200mg every 12 hrs....theres morons necking multiple caps at once nowadays from what I've seen posted on boards.

I wouldn't touch that poison anymore....it punches holes in the mitochondria at a cellular level and completely fcuks the kreb cycle...but todays dumbed down society are too lazy to even try to understand the science behind what their doing to their bodies....


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Plate said:


> Retard


Lol. Love the brutality


----------



## Xaos (Oct 10, 2015)

Surely the DNP could not of been real, I felt like i was going to die from one day on 800mg let alone a month on 1g. Anyway as everyone has said, get to hospital, you will recover but don't do anything like that again or you may end up one of the unlucky ones


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Anyone heard from the OP since..?


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Anabolicwhey said:


> Hi Before reading please do not take the p*** out of Me or call me a fool. I already know all of this I'm just looking for honest opinions and facts.
> 
> I didn't khow where to post this and I'm really scared and just need some people to help me a bit. Here's the full story
> 
> I'm a young male 18 years old and done a really really stupid thing. Past 5 months Have suffered from anxiety and body dysmorphia. Stupidly when last summer began I started using dnp for the 3rd time. I have good experience with it and can handle all the sides amazingly well but on June/July I started it up again. I planned on it only being a quick cut but it ended up finishing just 3 days ago. During that summer I ran dnp crystal at 1.2g/1g every day for nearly a month and then I lost feeling of my feet and had tingling and electric shocks classed as toxic induced neuropathy. I had developed an binge eating disorder and was not losing any significant amount of weight until the recent month. After the problems occured I kept going but lowered the dose to 500mg and i stopped a week ago. Because I got to 7.5% bf My walking has been really bad and painful but over the past 5 days it's gotten even worse. Now my right foot is bending outwards as I walk. I cannot run at all and cannot feel anything with my finger tips. There's no sensation anywhere. What do I do? I've gotten over the eating disorders and feel much better mentally but I'm really afraid to go to the doctors and admit what I've done. Shall I just tell him ? Do I just walk into A&E? Anyway I know Im really stupid and do not deserve to be here when a lovely young girl has died recently from it. Please help and I'm sorry if this breaks any rules but I have no where else to turn right now.


update required, you still alive?

What happened, as this could serve as useful information for future DNP users.


----------



## LRB (Jan 26, 2015)

SickCurrent said:


> And its ALWAYS 200mg max for the first 3 days....if dose is increased its 200mg every 12 hrs....theres morons necking multiple caps at once nowadays from what I've seen posted on boards.
> 
> I wouldn't touch that poison anymore....it punches holes in the mitochondria at a cellular level and completely fcuks the kreb cycle...but todays dumbed down society are too lazy to even try to understand the science behind what their doing to their bodies....


 Can you explain more mate? or have any links to this? im interested as use DNP before and though this stuff does all kinds of damage people dont know about. Wanting to dabble again but then dont, if ya know what i mean


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

LRB said:


> Can you explain more mate? or have any links to this? im interested as use DNP before and though this stuff does all kinds of damage people dont know about. Wanting to dabble again but then dont, if ya know what i mean


 It's prolly better to start a thread or search on here about DNP use, as well as looking on Medical Info sites regarding the dangers of it's use.

I wouldn't take the stuff.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

i think op's dead .....

lock the thread....

R.I.P


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

f**k, he never came back here since the 10 of October... He's dead for real...


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Candidate for a Darwin Award.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

at least he got himself super shredded....be great to see him, if he ever gets out of that coffin


----------



## virtualmuscle (Sep 2, 2013)

Its peripheral neuropathy, i would get rid of what ever dnp you have left and start taking a bunch of vitamins and eating healthy. I have heard it heals itself over a period of a few months (6-12)


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

I had very slight constant tingling and numbness. Just got passed 7 1/2 months off dnp and it's all gone


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Xaos said:


> Surely the DNP could not of been real, I felt like i was going to die from one day on 800mg let alone a month on 1g. Anyway as everyone has said, get to hospital, you will recover but don't do anything like that again or you may end up one of the unlucky ones


 800mg? yours was underdosed too lmao. 250 had me dripping in a pool of sweat. tried 500mg and would have to sit in bed all day infront of a fan. aint worth it imo, dat feel when you start sweating like crazy from ingesting the slightest bit of carbs @SickCurrent


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

zyphy said:


> 800mg? yours was underdosed too lmao. 250 had me dripping in a pool of sweat. tried 500mg and would have to sit in bed all day infront of a fan. aint worth it imo, dat feel when you start sweating like crazy from ingesting the slightest bit of carbs @SickCurrent


 I concur breh....especially complex carbs like basmati rice and oats.

Fruit is the best carb source with DNP for less pain and better results also replishes lost electrolytes and vits.

A glass of V8 juice per day is also your friend with the yellow bug powder


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

One of the most disturbing threads I've read on here, hope OP is ok.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Archaic said:


> One of the most disturbing threads I've read on here, hope OP is ok.


 This..... He's lucky it was clearly undersized. I did 125mg for a few weeks and felt like I was living in an oven


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

All aside I hope you have recovered OP. God bless my brother in iron

Peace out

SickC


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Wouldn't be overly surprised if OP was taking 1g of correctly dosed stuff a day, unfortunately I know too well how when you abuse stims daily, especially for extended periods of time, you end up being able to (or even needing to) take doses that could probably quite litteraly kill an elephant.

Im pretty sure that he's not dead or he would have been plastered all over the tabloids like the girl mentioned above.

He probably just had to sell all his Internet devices and furniture and possibly his body too feed his stim addiction.


----------



## over9000 (Dec 21, 2015)

This is such a disturbing thread. Yes taking DNP is stupid but this kid started by admitting to a serious body image issues.

The OP needs support, not name calling.

I hope he is alright.


----------



## mr small (Apr 18, 2005)

toxyuk said:


> i think op's dead .....
> 
> lock the thread....
> 
> ...


 Yea he hasn't been in since the 10th of October :/


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

I have no words to describe this. Thought this was a recent thread until I read the whole thing. Hope OP is still alive.....


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

What a bellend...


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Really hope the OP returns to reply to this thread. Peripheral neuropathy is not a joke, by the sounds of it, this is a pretty extreme case. Jeez. I'm sure OP will recover but that's going to take a lot of time and some very diligent nutrition planning. I hope he doesn't only refer to a GP but a highly reputable nutritionist because this will certainly relate to micronutrient deficiencies and toxicity.


----------

